# Looking for a new bass club!



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am trying to find a new bass club to fish. The one I was in this year fell apart.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey man not sure about the schedule but Slates may put one together he runs great tournys,no bs,


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

There may be a new NBAA circuit next spring that will be fishing Clear Fork and Pleasant Hill Lakes.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I can get you hooked up with a Ohio Bass Federation Nation club you can PM me or call my info is on the OBFN web site under the BOD or through Out Cast Bassmasters this would be B.A.S.S. and one route to the Bassmasters Classic .

Chris


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Pm me the club i'm in may be what you are looking for


----------



## Basscat2 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a bass club right in canton. Stark County Bassmasters.
Leave me a Pm with your info


----------

